

SmartGiving Lets Your Credit Card Choose Your Charity Causes - SteliE
http://mashable.com/2011/03/17/smartgiving/

======
karanr
I remember being present when this idea was being discussed. SwipeGood has an
excellent and talented team that has made giving charity easier than ever.
Great work guys!

